# Morat Lake



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Morat Lake


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Gotta love Naturalist Basin. I haven't been up there since I was a kid. Looks like it'll be time to get back up there this summer and take my kids along.
Thanks for the revisit.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is it? That looks like a nice hike. Any fishing? Nice picture.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice pic, you just gave me cabin fever and it isn't even christmas yet! Love the Uinta's. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Gotta love Naturalist Basin. I haven't been up there since I was a kid. Looks like it'll be time to get back up there this summer and take my kids along.
> Thanks for the revisit.


Good call. 
Doesn't seem as crowded as it used to be; fishing could be better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> Where is it? That looks like a nice hike. Any fishing? Nice picture.


Naturalist Basin, south slope of the Uintas. Fishing's OK, typical of the rest of High Uintas close to a hiking trail. The basin makes for a good weekend trip, many lakes.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture. I love the Uintahs, what a great resource we have here.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great pic! Never heard of that lake before


----------

